# Saturday afternoon - open chat



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm hanging out in chat if anyone is interested.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I recommened Pasfur do this every Satuday afternoon( if available), for all of us who have questions, Pasfur gives amazing and honest advice.....of course, according to Pasfur's availibility schedule.....


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Great idea. I think everybody should dive on chat on a saturday afternoon and have a good natter!


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

yes very much appreciated. Just Jump in...with The Big Boss PASFUR......

sorry i saw this just now......anyways...


----------

